
An Open Source Re-Implementation of C&C Generals: Zero Hour - benologist
https://github.com/TheAssemblyArmada/Thyme
======
ddispaltro
This was by far one of my favorite games of all time. I hope this succeeds!

------
richardboegli
An alternative to linked which is implementation of Dune, C&C and Red Alert:
OpenRA

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065021)

------
CorvusCrypto
>To run the game, you need to first have Generals: Zero Hour installed.

Darn, I was hoping I could clone, compile and play tonight.

~~~
richardboegli
go have a look at OpenRA:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065021)

------
KiDD
My favorite game of all time!

------
Zardoz84
when a open source implementation of Red Alert 2 ?

